# Cranky Snake



## sam01 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi all,
Merry Christmas 
Just need a little help myBredli 
Is acting really strange. His tank was really hot so I put a fan on him his water is clean he has shedded about a month ago and I feed him weekly. 
But he is constantly sitting in strike mode 
Once he has bitten me 20 times then tried to strangle my hand he calms down 
But I would like to know what I'm doing wrong to


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 25, 2016)

sam01 said:


> Hi all,
> Merry Christmas
> Just need a little help myBredli
> Is acting really strange. His tank was really hot so I put a fan on him his water is clean he has shedded about a month ago and I feed him weekly.
> ...



How hot is to hot? 
Does he have a hide? 
Are the meals big enough for him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 25, 2016)

Overheating will kill your snake in 30 minutes if the animal can't escape the heat. At this time of year you need to turn off all heat sources if you are expecting a heatwave, or any source of heat that puts the enclosure over 35C. If the air is hot in the room, put the enclosure on the floor, out of any sun coming through a window. A fan only cools if there is evaporation, hence they work for humans whose skin is normally moist with sweat. A fan won't cool a hot snake unless it is wet, but you'll risk a respiratory infection if you place a wet snake in a fan-forced draught, so you need to drape the enclosure with a moist towel and just let evaporation cool the animal's enclosure when temps are extreme.

Jamie


----------



## cagey (Dec 25, 2016)

Another other option that I use is to keep a plastic container of water in the freezer and put it in the enclosure on a really hot day to help create a heat gradient.


----------



## sam01 (Dec 27, 2016)

cagey said:


> Another other option that I use is to keep a plastic container of water in the freezer and put it in the enclosure on a really hot day to help create a heat gradient.


Thank you for your info


----------



## sam01 (Dec 27, 2016)

cagey said:


> Another other option that I use is to keep a plastic container of water in the freezer and put it in the enclosure on a really hot day to help create a heat gradient.


Thank you for your response


----------



## sam01 (Dec 27, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Overheating will kill your snake in 30 minutes if the animal can't escape the heat. At this time of year you need to turn off all heat sources if you are expecting a heatwave, or any source of heat that puts the enclosure over 35C. If the air is hot in the room, put the enclosure on the floor, out of any sun coming through a window. A fan only cools if there is evaporation, hence they work for humans whose skin is normally moist with sweat. A fan won't cool a hot snake unless it is wet, but you'll risk a respiratory infection if you place a wet snake in a fan-forced draught, so you need to drape the enclosure with a moist towel and just let evaporation cool the animal's enclosure when temps are extreme.
> 
> Jamie


Thanks for the information


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 28, 2016)

@sam01 If you put in your post the age of your Bredli, what the food size is, how long you have had it, size of enclosure, what heating you are using, what your heat gradients are, what the foot traffic past it's enclosure is like and how many hides you have in the enclosure you might get some more specific answers to your question, there are many reasons for your Bredli to be taking up a defensive position from being scared to being hungry but without better information not many here will commit to answers. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

